# Report for Past Few Trips Fishing Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With water levels still up and a ENE wind, I have found myself wading much of the same areas I did back in March under these conditions. The results in these areas have not let us down. Trout action is good over the grass and sand pockets while redfish are tight against the bank. Also, the surf under this wind has really turned on, with many solid 20-24" trout and upper slot reds being pulled off the sandbars. Water conditions in the surf are fair, but with dark colored lures and a 1/4oz jighead bites are plentiful. 

With this storm surge many redfish have pulled into the bays and are patrolling the grass flats in the back marsh. Sight casting these fish can be quiet and experience. Tricking these reds has been done with small spoons and Bugg lures. Contact me for more info on trip availability and details. See you down here soon!


----------

